# CONTEST: You Could Win a GoPro HD Hero 3+



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *Do you want a free GoPro? Of course you do! And here’s how you can get one. . .*
> 
> All you have to do is subscribe to our YouTube channel. Yup, it’s that easy.
> 
> ...





> To enter, just click here and subscribe.


----------

